# Hanging hooks on hollow core doors



## sfixx (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, I suggest using "molly" or "toggle" bolts to ensure a strong attachment. That would certainly support your towels.

Good luck,

Steve


----------



## hunt_ak (Nov 2, 2006)

Probably going to get in trouble for diggin' it up from WAY back, but thought I'd share what I did...

I used toggle bolts. I was going to use the standard bolt that comes with it but it was too short. I bought the same size/thread bolt but longer and was able to secure the towel rack to the door no problem. I used this and its rock solid for now (been over 2 years). We have one in the master bath that always has a robe and at least two towels on it. Used it in a closet to hang 2 brooms, a mop, and a swiffer style unit. Also in the kiddos bath to hang towels and its working great.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

I used 'spread anchors' [my name] for this! These are the ones that are about 5/16" in diameter and are purchased in various lengths to suit the wall/panel thickness! They come with a long 6-32 machine screw. As they are tightened, the 3 'wings' spread out inside the panel. Only draw back is removal! No room for mistakes!


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

hunt_ak said:


> Probably going to get in trouble for diggin' it up from WAY back, but thought I'd share what I did...


No way! It is always appreciated when people revisit their old threads to let everyone know how the problem was solved and how they did it. That is one old thread for sure!!!


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

I know it's not in true DIY fashion but 3m makes a kit for no hole hooks. I noticed yesterday at HD they now have several finishes of metal as well as plastic hooks. The larger hooks will hold a wet full sized towel , bathrobe etc., and if a hook needs to be moved... no hole,or mark to fill and paint.
If your door has embossed wood grain they may not work.


----------

